# Another Big Thanks



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

As the title suggests heres another big thanks to James at Ti22 for what i can only say is an absolutely amazing turn around on my BMW 323ci. Picked it up earlier and was gutted that i had to take it out in the rain. LOL. Once again many thanks james for an outstanding job WELL DONE
steve


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah i know this hopefully james has some pictures to put up


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the thanks Steve!

Afraid I didn't get many pictures actually as I wasn't meaning to do a writeup, and it's not the easiest colour to photograph. However.. here are a few 50/50's














































The most noticeable change was the increase in the gold metallic and the pearl coming out much more.

Some finished shots indoors.. it was late when I finished so no outside shots..























































Cheers!

James.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks james for posting some pictures wasn't expected you can really notice the gold fleck in the paint which is something i've never noticed in the past. Nearly crashed a few times on the way home looking at the reflections in shop windows :lol::lol::lol: Once again top job and a Big Thanks

steve


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

That looks like a job well done. Glad we have such a good detailer in the area


----------

